# My guide to making foobar pretty (usable).



## HiFiRE

Updated Jan 17, '07

 There was a time when I simply used Foobar2000 because of the neat factor. Much time has passed and now I have two real reasons to use it: replaygain and it's ability to rename/move files. Vanilla Foobar is ugly and clunky but with some tweaking I actually prefer its interface over Winamp and iTunes. 

 Getting started with Foobar proved to be a challenge for me and the steep learning curve deters many new users. This is a guide to help you make Foobar both attractive and functional (hopefully) quickly.

 Below is a screenshot of how I have Foobar set up. The aim of this guide is to help you get your Foobar looking something like this.







 [size=xx-large]Things to Download[/size]

 I won't put any links directly to files since they'll all be out of date shortly. Everything but foobar itself is optional.

 [size=x-large]The Player[/size]

Foobar2000

 [size=x-large]Plugins[/size]

 Plugins are extracted to the components folder which is located where ever it is that you installed foobar.

 [size=medium]Fancy Playlists[/size]

 Columns UI allows the foobar playlist to have columns and you need it if you want to add anything to the default foobar interface. Get it (the first link below). The second file is a configuration for Columns UI which I find to be pretty slick. It's a good starting point, I highly recommend it.

foo_ui_columns (you need 7zip to extract the files)
Modified Navigator Columns UI Configuration (click "download my modification of Navigator"). Save this to your foobar folder.

 [size=medium]Library Things[/size]

 The library things are what you see on the left of the above foobar screenshot: the list of artists/albums. There are a few options for you here. In the screenshot I'm using the plugin called foo_playlist_tree, it uses the foobar library and is fast as a result. If you want something more iTunes/Winamp-esk then you'll want the plugin called foo_browser, it's a little more work to set up. If you don't want to use the foobar library and just want a list of folders/files you want foo_uie_explorer, it looks like the foo_playlist_tree plugin but it's much slower since it reads files off the disk. 

foo_playlist_tree (click DLL)
foo_uie_explorer
foo_browser (click DLL)

 [size=medium]Search[/size]

 If you want a way to search the library quickly without having to open a new dialog you have a few options. foo_playlist_tree includes a toolbar you can use. It just selects the first search result in the foo_playlist_tree panel (hitting enter will highlight the next search result). I prefer the toolbar plugin called foo_uie_quicksearch, it generates a playlist based on your search.

foo_uie_quicksearch.

 [size=medium]Album Art[/size]

Download this.

 [size=xx-large]Instructions[/size]

 Once you've extracted all your plugins, fire up foobar. If you downloaded and extracted foo_ui_columns correctly it should ask you something about changing interfaces. If it does, choose Columns UI. 

 [size=medium]Make the Playlist Pretty[/size]

Click file->preferences->display->Columns UI
Make sure you're on the main tab and click the import button.
Make your way into the foobar folder. The modified navigator columns ui configuration should be here, go ahead and select it.
The playlist won't look the way it does in my above screenshot for albums if the name of the playlist is _default_. To fix this create a new playlist or rename the default one. (right click the tabs above the playlist)

 Now you should have a basic level of foobar hotness.

 [size=medium]Add a Search Toolbar[/size]

 Just right click the toolbar area (where file, edit, view, etc... are) and click toolbars->_Playlist Tree Search_ or _Quick Search Toolbar_.

 [size=medium]Adding Library Things and Album Art to Foobar's Layout[/size]

 If you want to use the foo_playlist_tree or foo_browser plugin we need to enable the library first.

Click file->preferences->media library
Click the add button and point foobar to where you store your music.
Click scan all.

 Now the fun part. 

Click file->preferences->display->columns ui
Click the layout tab

 Layouts are created by right clicking and such. You're smart, you can figure it out. If you want foobar to look like my first screen shot your layout will look like:






 Substitute Explorer Tree Panel (foo_uie_explorer) for Playlist Tree Panel (foo_playlist_tree) if that's your preference.

 If you want foobar to look more like iTunes, ie...






 The layout will look like:






 Notes:
Plugins won't be seen by foobar until it's restarted.
Any time you add something to the layout there's a caption above it. To get rid of the caption, right click it and uncheck show caption.
The foo_browser plugin won't work properly until you add it to the layout, configure it for album/genre/artist, and then restart foobar.
If I haven't mentioned something it probably seemed obvious to be (because I already know it). Ask away and I'll add it to the guide.
 If you don't like something about the way a plugin behaves, you can probably change the behavior. Poke around in the preferences window.
Toolbars can be added to the Columns UI layout just like panels. For ultimate layout control you'll want to hide the toolbar all together (there's a setting to hide the toolbar in the Columns UI preferences on the main tab) and add what you want to the layout.
 
 [size=xx-large]Want to Know More?[/size]

 The place to look for plugins is this forum.

 There are a few places to find other playlist configurations. When foobar 0.9 came out it broke all plugins including Columns UI. I'm not sure but I'd guess that most old playlist configurations don't work either. Current configurations can be found, but are not limited to, here. I haven't looked at new ones since I found Navigator.

 For the adventurous, you can see far more impressive things people are doing with foobar here and here.

 I found a video tutorial based on the new and very popular single column playlist plugin. Scoll down and click "LINK VIDEO".


----------



## johan851

Sweet, I always had trouble getting this stuff to work. Seems like it's quite a bit easier with Foobar .9 - I finally made the switch.


----------



## HiFiRE

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *johan851* 
_Sweet, I always had trouble getting this stuff to work. Seems like it's quite a bit easier with Foobar .9 - I finally made the switch._

 

Yup. As convoluted as it is today, it was a million times worse with 0.8.3.


----------



## johan851

How did you go about changing the title bar/button appearance? I have Columns UI working and everything, but I can't find a way to change the appearance of the window itself.


----------



## TheMarsVolta

Thanks for the guide, this should be a sticky!
 I'd guess getting Foobar setup in a 'nice' way is intimidating to many...


----------



## Chri5peed

The White, Green/Black & Blue are 3 examples of fcs' or you might call them skins. You can instantly change them in _'Preferences>Display>ColumnsUI>Main>Import.'_

 I have over 80 of them in a folder, its 1.45MB. I'll email it to the first person to ask, then they can forward it to the next person. So I don't have to send out loads of emails.

*Sent to c0mfortably_numb, ask him if you want them.*


----------



## c0mfortably_numb

I did all that and can not get album art to display, it's not even an option...I checked my componets folder and foo_uie_albumart.dll is in there
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dunno what I did wrong lol.


----------



## Chri5peed

A jpeg of the album art has to be in the folder!


----------



## c0mfortably_numb

I figured that  I store all the albums in "My Music" and the images are named folder.jpg for each album


----------



## dodap

New to Foobar, I don't get it yet. After downloading the mentioned add-ins I get the start up errors
 "Application could not be started because shared.dll could not be found. A new install could solve the problem" No, it could not.

 "ERROR (CORE) : Failed to load DLL: foo_playcount.dll, reason: Unable to load DLL.
 ERROR (CORE) : Failed to load DLL: foo_playlist_tree.dll, reason: Unable to load DLL.
 ERROR (CORE) : Failed to load DLL: foo_uie_albumart.dll, reason: Unable to load DLL."

 My foobar installation does not have a "shared.dll" and so far I found nothing about this. What do I have to do to advance to a more fancy layout??


----------



## c0mfortably_numb

there is sposed to be a shared.dll it is located in C:\Program Files\foobar2000 or what ever main dir you have yours installed in.


----------



## dodap

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *c0mfortably_numb* 
_there is sposed to be a shared.dll it is located in C:\Program Files\foobar2000_

 

 Wise guy. Guess where I looked for it (and did not find? Not only there but in the whole wide Google-world!


----------



## c0mfortably_numb

Heh I wasn't trying to sound like a smart ass I swear....LOL PM an email address and Ill send you the one I have if you would like...


----------



## Patu

How do I get border lines visible in playlist? It would make it better to read. Now I don't have any border lines there.

 To clear up: Like you have those blue lines separating every "department" in your foobar playlist HiFiRE.


----------



## ComfyCan

This is great; thanks! Mine doesn't look entirely like yours yet, but you definitely got me over the hump, so to speak, and I think I "get it" enough now to make adjustments without going nuts.


----------



## Chri5peed

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patu* 
_How do I get border lines visible in playlist? It would make it better to read. Now I don't have any border lines there.

 To clear up: Like you have those blue lines separating every "department" in your foobar playlist HiFiRE._

 

Do you actually mean the actual playlist? Because that is completely changeable with an fcs file.


----------



## Patu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chri5peed* 
_Do you actually mean the actual playlist? Because that is completely changeable with an fcs file._

 

Well check a picture of my configuration here.

 Now take a look of HiFiREs configuration. While I have no border lines separating for example artist and tracknumber, he has. I want border lines too to make it look better. That's also nice that every other line has different color. Mine looks quite dull compared to that one in the first post.


----------



## Chri5peed

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patu* 
_Well check a picture of my configuration here.

 Now take a look of HiFiREs configuration. While I have no border lines separating for example artist and tracknumber, he has. I want border lines too to make it look better. That's also nice that every other line has different color. Mine looks quite dull compared to that one in the first post._

 

Yes, I see. That is completely to do with an fcs or you could go in deep and change the coding to do it. You'd have to find a similar fcs or one you liked more.


----------



## Patu

HiFiRE could send me his config and I just change the colours and fonts there. It shouldn't be too hard. Or do you have something nice you could send me Chri5peed?


----------



## Chri5peed

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patu* 
_HiFiRE could send me his config and I just change the colours and fonts there. It shouldn't be too hard. Or do you have something nice you could send me Chri5peed? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Sure, PM me your email address.


----------



## mojo

Is there any way to have a sort of "on-the-fly" playlist? I want to just go around the music library, adding stuff to this playlist and have it played easily (like one click, or right mouse button and one click)


----------



## KenW

Got some help from hydrogenaudio and this is what I have:


----------



## NiceCans

many, many, many thanks HiFiRE
 this is great, got me started, even if I stumble at least I am mobile


----------



## Chri5peed

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mojo* 
_Is there any way to have a sort of "on-the-fly" playlist? I want to just go around the music library, adding stuff to this playlist and have it played easily (like one click, or right mouse button and one click)_

 

Yes, if I understand you correctly? Thats what I use.

 Use the 'albumlist' plugin and scan your music folder. Then open up the albumlist panel, all the stuff you scanned will be listed in tree view, whatever way you want to show it; album, artist, year...
 Then you can just click on something to add it to the current playlist.


 You could have half an album in 320K mp3 in one sub-folder and the other half in FLAC somewhere else, but because it has the same album tag it shows up as the whole album in albumlist.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You can use the 'directory structure' view to bypass tags and show it how its stored on your HDD.


----------



## hembergler

Where do most of you guys get your album art?


----------



## NiceCans

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hembergler* 
_Where do most of you guys get your album art?_

 

AMG is decent, but the art is smallish http://www.allmusic.com/

Rate Your Music is great, they have larger covers and more obscure stuff too like some bootlegs 

 Amazon.com is often good too, sometimes even having larger artwork, but it is slower to pinpoint specific albums sometimes.

 Last resort, Google Image; this is especially good for concert photos and some bootlegs


----------



## device manager

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *NiceCans* 
_many, many, many thanks HiFiRE
 this is great, got me started, even if I stumble at least I am mobile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yes, I too would like to thank you for taking the time to post a tutorial. Now I can actually use foobar instead of spending a lot of time trying to customize the layout.


----------



## HiFiRE

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *johan851* 
_How did you go about changing the title bar/button appearance? I have Columns UI working and everything, but I can't find a way to change the appearance of the window itself._

 

That's how the whole of Windows looks, and is probably a topic for another guide entirely.

 ...since you asked get these:
http://www.freewarefiles.com/downloa...rogramid=18733
http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/20901820/


----------



## c0mfortably_numb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hembergler* 
_Where do most of you guys get your album art?_

 

Amazon.com


----------



## HiFiRE

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *c0mfortably_numb* 
_I figured that  I store all the albums in "My Music" and the images are named folder.jpg for each album_

 

Do you see a place that album art could be shown but is blank? If not you didn't add the album art panel in your layout.


----------



## Ingo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hembergler* 
_Where do most of you guys get your album art?_

 

Someone turned me on to this sweet little Albumart Downloader program over at epizenter.net:

http://louhi.kempele.fi/~skyostil/projects/albumart/

 This is much faster than saving the folder.jpg files in your folders manually. It actually makes a folder.jpg file in each albums folder + it embeds the image into the id3 tags.


----------



## HiFiRE

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mojo* 
_Is there any way to have a sort of "on-the-fly" playlist? I want to just go around the music library, adding stuff to this playlist and have it played easily (like one click, or right mouse button and one click)_

 

You can do this using any of the library things. Check their respective preferences.

 Playlist Tree: file->preferences->media library->playlist tree panel->mouse & keyboard
 Explorer Tree: file->preferences->media library->explorer tree panel->actions tab

 I think foo_browser works the way you want by default.


----------



## dimasdw

wow my foobar looks nice now ..thanks HiFiRe


----------



## Chri5peed

Yeah, get albumart automatically, I used 'albumartaggregator'. It found the majority of my album covers and stored the jpegs in my album folders.

 For things it didn't find I used this:
http://www.slothradio.com/covers

 ^It uses amazon jpgs.


----------



## mojo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chri5peed* 
_Yes, if I understand you correctly? Thats what I use._

 

Sorry, I don't think what I wrote was very clear reading it back. I currently use foobar as you describe, but I was wondering if there is a way to have a WinAMP/iPod style playlist where you can just quickly add individual tracks to it. In WinAMP, you can add tracks by dragging from the media library, or with a right click, or from the Explorer shell. The playlist isn't erased every time you click on a different artist in the media library, so it's easy to build up custom "mix tapes".

 In the iPod, you can do something similar with the "on-the-go" playlist.

 It's useful when you want to just line up a few random tracks you have had in your head to play, or when trying to create a mix of songs by different artists but from the same TV show etc.

 There does not seem to be anything like that, but there is an SDK for foobar so I might have a look.


----------



## mojo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiFiRE* 
_You can do this using any of the library things. Check their respective preferences._

 

I did take a look, but I'm still a bit confused.

 I noticed that you can right click items in the Columns Playlist and drag them to another playlist. You don't seem to be able to disable the little menu that pops up and asks you what to do (I always want to add to the dropped-on list) but that's a minor niggle I guess.

 The album view panel, which is really the only one I use, can only add to one default playlist. It would be nice if you could use middle mouse button to add to a specific playlist, but the best you can have is a new one based on the artist name.

 What is needed is a context menu item or keyboard shortcut that can move from the "library view" playlist that the album view panel uses by default to a specific playlist ("on-the-fly"). An Explorer context menu item would be handy too.

 I'm going to seriously take a look at the SDK and see if it's feasable. A better album list panel would be handy too.


----------



## mojo

Sorry, one more:

 Does anyone else have trouble with the album art panel? When I have multiple art files in one directory (front.jpg, back.jpg, sleve.jpg etc) it only displays the first one (typically the back) and using the "next source"/"previous source" does not do anything.


----------



## ComfyCan

I finally figured out how to do the "right click in the layout" thing and my Foobar now looks exactly like HiFire's.

 No wonder this is so difficult; the method of changing things in the layout is almost impossible to describe, you just have to mess with it until you get it.

 I got it, and I'm eternally grateful. Thanks again!!


----------



## Chri5peed

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ComfyCan* 
_No wonder this is so difficult; the method of changing things in the layout is almost impossible to describe, you just have to mess with it until you get it.

 I got it, and I'm eternally grateful. Thanks again!!_

 

Thats how to properly use foobar. Muck about with things.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you change something, you can do a 'cold restart' to avoid saving settings and reverting back foobar.


----------



## HiFiRE

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mojo* 
_The album view panel, which is really the only one I use, can only add to one default playlist. It would be nice if you could use middle mouse button to add to a specific playlist, but the best you can have is a new one based on the artist name._

 

You can configure a middle click (among others) to send (add or replace) songs to the active playlist. Why not use that setting? That way if you want to send tracks to a specific playlist, make it active, and middle click in the Playlist Tree panel.

  Quote:


 What is needed is a context menu item or keyboard shortcut that can move from the "library view" playlist that the album view panel uses by default to a specific playlist ("on-the-fly"). An Explorer context menu item would be handy too. 
 

Think of the playlists that the Playlist Tree panel creates as the on-the-fly playlist. If you want to keep the playlist is creates, just rename it. There's no explorer context menu because the tree is an abstraction.


----------



## ComfyCan

I hearby nominate HiFire as Headfi'er of the Month, with all rights and privileges attendant thereto.


----------



## mojo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiFiRE* 
_You can configure a middle click (among others) to send (add or replace) songs to the active playlist. Why not use that setting? That way if you want to send tracks to a specific playlist, make it active, and middle click in the Playlist Tree panel._

 

I see what you are saying, and it does indeed work. The issue I have is that, to add individual songs you have to expand out the artists name in the album list panel. It's already hard to scroll properly with lots of artists (but that's the fault of Windows, not foobar).

 But as you say, it works, thanks.


----------



## philodox

Wow... I didn't know that Foobar could get that pretty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As for the technical/sonic setup, I hear there are some changes from 0.83... no kernal streaming or is it ASIO? Anyone know of a good guide for that side of the setup? [for 9.0]


----------



## Chri5peed

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mojo* 
_The issue I have is that, to add individual songs you have to expand out the artists name in the album list panel. It's already hard to scroll properly with lots of artists (but that's the fault of Windows, not foobar)._

 

Or the size of your monitor!


----------



## Chri5peed

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mojo* 
_The issue I have is that, to add individual songs you have to expand out the artists name in the album list panel. It's already hard to scroll properly with lots of artists (but that's the fault of Windows, not foobar)._

 

Or the size of your monitor!


----------



## Chri5peed

You can't post the same post within 5 minutes, so its not my fault!


----------



## c0mfortably_numb

Ok people time to start paying it forward 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I did receive the skins orignally and per the OP I have passed them on (well more then once now) right now philodox has them PM him for the file and keep it going


----------



## TheMarsVolta

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *c0mfortably_numb* 
_Ok people time to start paying it forward 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I did receive the skins orignally and per the OP I have passed them on (well more then once now) right now philodox has them PM him for the file and keep it going_

 

Well, whadya say Philodox? Feel like emailing them over to me? 
 Also Philo, you were asking about technical setup of 9.0 - what soundcard are you using?


----------



## mojo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chri5peed* 
_Or the size of your monitor!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I wish there was some clever solution to this...

 My screen runs at 1280x1024 on a rather nice CTX PR960F monitor. Might go to TFT one day...

 The scroll bars on long lists are often too small. I think a lot of this seems to be Windows fault - on AmigaOS MacOS it never seemed to be a problem. The scroll bars had a larger minimum size, and were somehow easier to operate.

 I tend to use find-as-you-type anyway now. Shame the album list panel does not deal but "The" at the start of a name, but anyway...*

 Horizontal lists are clearly out. Explorer style multiple column lists take up a lot of valuable space.

 * Hay, at least foobar can strip extra spaces from tags, musikCube and wxMusik both see separate artists because of this!


----------



## philodox

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheMarsVolta* 
_Well, whadya say Philodox? Feel like emailing them over to me? 
 Also Philo, you were asking about technical setup of 9.0 - what soundcard are you using?_

 

Sure thing, just email me so that I have your address. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am just using onboard sound right now [Karajan audio module on the DFI Lanparty motherboards] and may get a cheap NOS DAC sometime in the future for my computer setup.


----------



## Patu

I couldn't get ASIO output work with 0.9.2. It works perfectly in 0.8.3. What's with that channel setup in 0.9.2? I tried like every possible configuration but almost every setup just ended up crashing foobar. KS didn't work either.


----------



## c0mfortably_numb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patu* 
_I couldn't get ASIO output work with 0.9.2. It works perfectly in 0.8.3. What's with that channel setup in 0.9.2? I tried like every possible configuration but almost every setup just ended up crashing foobar. KS didn't work either._

 

Maybe it's a compatibility issue with the juli@? I have an emu0404, and it worked from the beta all the way to the stable release.

 Your using the ASIO from foobar's site right?


----------



## c0mfortably_numb

Urggg double post....


----------



## Chri5peed

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patu* 
_I couldn't get ASIO output work with 0.9.2. It works perfectly in 0.8.3. What's with that channel setup in 0.9.2? I tried like every possible configuration but almost every setup just ended up crashing foobar. KS didn't work either._

 

I can't get ASIO working on my foobar 0.9.2 either, but I got Kernel Streaming working easily. My foobar locks-up too, it becomes completely unusuable.


----------



## HiFiRE

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *philodox* 
_As for the technical/sonic setup, I hear there are some changes from 0.83... no kernal streaming or is it ASIO? Anyone know of a good guide for that side of the setup? [for 9.0]_

 

ASIO was impossible to when 0.9.0 came out but support has since been added. KS is aslo possible. The value of using either is in dispute.

http://www.foobar2000.org/components/index.html


----------



## HiFiRE

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mojo* 
_I see what you are saying, and it does indeed work. The issue I have is that, to add individual songs you have to expand out the artists name in the album list panel. It's already hard to scroll properly with lots of artists (but that's the fault of Windows, not foobar)._

 

It sounds like the playlist tree panel isn't for you.


----------



## Chri5peed

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiFiRE* 
_ASIO was impossible to when 0.9.0 came out but support has since been added. KS is aslo possible. The value of using either is in dispute._

 

Not for me, I use the Colonels Streaming. An undebatable positive effect it has had is to illuminate the PC activity sounds, i.e. a click when opening/refreshing internet pages.

 Another thing I've noticed is that it sounds better, quite a lot too. I'd recommend using KS to anyone, ASIO is not working for me?

 If you have a compatible soundcard, you'd be missing out on a free upgrade if you don't try bit-perfection.


----------



## TheMarsVolta

I have the Foobar skins fcs rar file from Philodox, if anyone is interested send me your email and I'll forward them along.


----------



## Chri5peed

The skins rar file was made by me.


----------



## TheMarsVolta

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chri5peed* 
_The skins rar file was made by me.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Well I owe you a beer then. I spent over an hour last night going through them all, can't decide on which one I want to use


----------



## mojo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chri5peed* 
_Another thing I've noticed is that it sounds better, quite a lot too. I'd recommend using KS to anyone, ASIO is not working for me?_

 

I'd have to agree. KS causes foobar to crash for me, but ASIO works okay with ASIO4ALL. KS works okay in WinAMP though. The sound is noticably better than the standard kmixer output on both.


----------



## Chri5peed

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheMarsVolta* 
_Well I owe you a beer then. I spent over an hour last night going through them all, can't decide on which one I want to use 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

I spent a few hours going through them, it was an enjoyable task.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Shame the fcs' only affect the central playlist part. It'd be cool if the fonts and colours became the default for everything...I mean you can change them manually but its time-consuming and for example on my fcs(spex04 - mazy's mod 3) there are different colours for each band name.


----------



## TheMarsVolta

The foobar skins fcs rar file has been sent to ComfyCan and DaveFr.
 Also, the torch has been passed to ComfyCan for forwarding duties


----------



## SerbyHT

How do you guys deal with Foobar's ASIO output?
 I had to have mine resample music at 96khz in order for foobar to play, and, I'm not sure that that's necessary. Besides, it's eating up around half my CPU..

 (btw, foobar 092, - output SB Audigy 2 ZS ASIO 24/96 [C000], in order to have it play, I had to set the soundcard's sampling rate at 96khz, and use the foobar DSP for Resampling [PPHS] at 96khz ultra, audigy 2 zs, mp3, mpc, flac, Barton @ 2200mhz)


----------



## Chri5peed

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SerbyHT* 
_How do you guys deal with Foobar's ASIO output?
 I had to have mine resample music at 96khz in order for foobar to play, and, I'm not sure that that's necessary. Besides, it's eating up around half my CPU.._

 

Really? Somethings wrong. My foobar uses about 2/3% of my CPU.


----------



## SerbyHT

It is wrong. I suppose it's the extra - sampling. But the ASIO won't play without resampling at this frequency. I'm not sure what's to be done..


----------



## slinger1182

Yep Serby, it is the resampling that's eating the CPU. If ASIO doesn't work for you, try kernel streaming. It is about the same as ASIO, SQ wise.


----------



## SerbyHT

Thanks for the ideea, though I'm not sure how to use Kernel as output. Little update.By disabling the "Ultra Button" at the resampling dsp, Foobar eats around 2 - 10 % of my Cpu. Mostly 6. But, when going to the next track, it gets about 10-20% of the Cpu, for a second.
 :|


----------



## Chri5peed

I'm using Kernel Streaming because ASIO didn't work for some reason?


 It was so easy to set up, there are several options for output in foobar V0.9.2. About 5 or 6 DS' with the various Juli@ ports and the same but with KS in front.

 I selected the KS option for Juli@s optical-out(CH34) and when I first played a song with it, I got a message box basically saying Kernel Streaming can be unstable, I clicked 'ok' and have had no problems since.

 Nothing on my computer has any sound now, e.g. if someone gives me a youtube video, its mute, unless I change to DS in foobar.


----------



## TheMarsVolta

Been playing with the basic layout that HiFire suggested.
 Highly recommend adding the "quicksearch" function, saves a lot of scrolling through the main album list all the time. http://www.hydrogenaudio.org/forums/...howtopic=44012

 Also "track info" panel is nice too. http://stephan.kochen.nl/proj/foobar2000.html

 Any other goodies people have discovered?


----------



## Patu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *c0mfortably_numb* 
_Maybe it's a compatibility issue with the juli@? I have an emu0404, and it worked from the beta all the way to the stable release.

 Your using the ASIO from foobar's site right?_

 

Yes from foobar2000 site. And ASIO works just fine with 0.8.3.


----------



## Cortes

this foobar is driving me crazy. Is there an 'easy' way to sort the playlists by name?. I mean, I want to order the different playlists by name, NOT the content of each playlist.
 Thanks!


----------



## Rempert

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SerbyHT* 
_Thanks for the ideea, though I'm not sure how to use Kernel as output. Little update.By disabling the "Ultra Button" at the resampling dsp, Foobar eats around 2 - 10 % of my Cpu. Mostly 6. But, when going to the next track, it gets about 10-20% of the Cpu, for a second.
 :|_

 

You should have the option of resampling either to 48khz or 96khz with an Audigy2. There are also several different resampling plugins to choose from.


----------



## HiFiRE

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Cortes* 
_this foobar is driving me crazy. Is there an 'easy' way to sort the playlists by name?. I mean, I want to order the different playlists by name, NOT the content of each playlist.
 Thanks!_

 

So you have several playlists open at once and you want to sort the tabs? Hm. I think this would have to be done manually.


----------



## Ihmemies

Heh, I succumbed under foobar's prowess yesterday. Heh, I haven't seen such an amazing program for long time. I tinkered with columns ui & album covers plugins and my foobar currently looks like this:

http://www.kotiposti.net/ihmemies/roina/foobar4.png

 My winamp had basically the same functionality (info, playlist, albumlist & control buttons), but since foobar eats same amount of memory as winamp, but starts faster, I use foobar. Also plugin management is pretty obscure in winamp, DSP stacking screen in foobar is very nice


----------



## Patu

I'd like to use album art panel in 0.8.3. I just have one problem. Almost all my artworks are in \Artwork folders so album art panel doesn't find them. It only finds pictures which are in the same folder as the music files. So what string should I use so it would find the artwork from \Artwork folder? 

 For example if I have Pink Floyd - DSOtM then the address line goes like this: 

 E:\Rock - Metal\Pink Floyd - Dark Side Of The Moon (year)\Artwork

 Or with some albums like this:

 E:\Rock - Metal\Pink Floyd (year) Dark Side Of The Moon\Artwork

 Thanks for your help.


----------



## Torm

I cannot for the life of me get the foo_ui_columns.dll to work. The wiki etc is of absolutely no help (does not even mention WHERE to put the file).
 Anyhow its in foobar2000 root folder (also tried it in components folder)

 and i get:

 Failed to load DLL: foo_ui_columns.dll
 Reason: This component is missing a required dependency, or was made for different version of foobar2000.

 When starting foobar.
 This is foobar version 0.9.2.

 Thanks in advance!


----------



## HiFiRE

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patu* 
_I'd like to use album art panel in 0.8.3. I just have one problem. Almost all my artworks are in \Artwork folders so album art panel doesn't find them. It only finds pictures which are in the same folder as the music files. So what string should I use so it would find the artwork from \Artwork folder? _

 

Try this:

 $replace(%path%,%filename_ext%,)Artwork\*


----------



## TURBO

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Torm* 
_I cannot for the life of me get the foo_ui_columns.dll to work. The wiki etc is of absolutely no help (does not even mention WHERE to put the file).
 Anyhow its in foobar2000 root folder (also tried it in components folder)

 and i get:

 Failed to load DLL: foo_ui_columns.dll
 Reason: This component is missing a required dependency, or was made for different version of foobar2000.

 When starting foobar.
 This is foobar version 0.9.2.

 Thanks in advance!_

 

Hi Torm. I think, you are using the wrong version of foo_ui_columns.dll. Get the one for the foobar 0.9.2.


----------



## HiFiRE

Quote:


 I cannot for the life of me get the foo_ui_columns.dll to work. The wiki etc is of absolutely no help (does not even mention WHERE to put the file).
 Anyhow its in foobar2000 root folder (also tried it in components folder) 
 

It belongs in the components folder.


----------



## Chri5peed

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Torm* 
_I cannot for the life of me get the foo_ui_columns.dll to work. The wiki etc is of absolutely no help (does not even mention WHERE to put the file).
 Anyhow its in foobar2000 root folder (also tried it in components folder)

 and i get:

 Failed to load DLL: foo_ui_columns.dll
 Reason: This component is missing a required dependency, *or was made for different version of foobar2000*.

 When starting foobar.
 This is foobar version 0.9.2.

 Thanks in advance!_

 

You're given a handy clue there!


----------



## ComfyCan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiFiRE* 
_Try this:

 $replace(%path%,%filename_ext%,)Artwork\*_

 

If for any reason that doesn't work, you could download AlbumArt Aggregator, and use it to find your album art all over again; it's pretty speedy. It will put the album art where it is supposed to be. The rescan your music library with album art enabled and you should be all set.


----------



## luckybaer

Thanks, man. This is awesome stuff.


----------



## Chri5peed

I'm probably missing something, but everytime I add an album is there a way to add it on its own rather than scanning everything?

 It only takes a few minutes ATM, fast computer/70GB collection, but its ever increasing. It'll soon take 5 minuites, then 10....


----------



## TheMarsVolta

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chri5peed* 
_I'm probably missing something, but everytime I add an album is there a way to add it on its own rather than scanning everything?

 It only takes a few minutes ATM, fast computer/70GB collection, but its ever increasing. It'll soon take 5 minuites, then 10...._

 

Good question, I wondered the same thing about Foobar album list. WMP has an option for 'new files only' when searching, something equivalent would be nice.


----------



## acedriver

try Playlist Bind


----------



## Chri5peed

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *acedriver* 
_try Playlist Bind_

 

What does it do and how does it work...


----------



## shuy

sorry for the n00b question, i'm new to this foobar beautifying business.

 how do i add playlists to the left column? i have .fpl files, but i don't know to get them listed there!

 thanks...


----------



## morose-

Bloody hell. This is simply not working for me. I didn't find the foo_ui_columns.dll anywhere in the links I got... so I had to find it elsewhere. Once I did get Foobar to recognize it, it said:

 Failed to load DLL: foo_ui_columns.dll
 Reason: This component is missing a required dependency, or was made for different version of foobar2000.

 I just downloaded foobar, so it's version 9.2. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## acedriver

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *morose-* 
_Bloody hell. This is simply not working for me. I didn't find the foo_ui_columns.dll anywhere in the links I got... so I had to find it elsewhere. Once I did get Foobar to recognize it, it said:

 Failed to load DLL: foo_ui_columns.dll
 Reason: This component is missing a required dependency, or was made for different version of foobar2000.

 I just downloaded foobar, so it's version 9.2. Anyone have any ideas?_

 

columns ui for v0.9.2, http://music.morbo.org/components.php


----------



## shuy

how are the albums organised? in my playlist they aren't organised according to its tags for some reason. how do i rectify this?


----------



## acedriver

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shuy* 
_how are the albums organised? in my playlist they aren't organised according to its tags for some reason. how do i rectify this?_

 

use this sorting

 Pref > General > Sort incoming files by:

 $if($strcmp($ext(%_path%),'cue'),%_path%)|%artist% $num(%date%,4)%disc%%album%$num(%tracknumber%,2)|% _path%


----------



## shuy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *acedriver* 
_use this sorting

 Pref > General > Sort incoming files by:

 $if($strcmp($ext(%_path%),'cue'),%_path%)|%artist% $num(%date%,4)%disc%%album%$num(%tracknumber%,2)|% _path%_

 

the problem still persists, i dont understand where foobar is getting the album info from if not from the tags!

 furthermore, my music is neatly put in folders arranged as such:

 c:\... \artist\album\(mp3s)


----------



## Max Minimum

Whoa! Terrific thread!! Thank you so much! I'd gotten my 8.3 installation pretty much the way I wanted it and didn't see moving to 9 to be worth the effort it'd take to get things set back up. Thanks to this, I'm making the move now!


----------



## morose-

And there was much rejoicing. Thank you old fellow. I was downloading the wrong archive, actualy.


----------



## Chri5peed

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Max Minimum* 
_Whoa! Terrific thread!! Thank you so much! I'd gotten my 8.3 installation pretty much the way I wanted it and didn't see moving to 9 to be worth the effort it'd take to get things set back up. Thanks to this, I'm making the move now!_

 

I'd do it, save even more trouble down the line. There'll be fancy new plugins only made for newer versions.

 I upgraded from 0.9 to 0.9.2 and it transferred all my settings. I guess moving from 0.8.3 would be more taxing, it is fairly different.


----------



## morose-

Now, I have all of my music recorded at 1411 kbps on a 500 GB hard drive. Presently, foobar doesn't seem to recognize artist disctinctions. Is this a problem with the root file, or a problem with foobar?


----------



## HiFiRE

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chri5peed* 
_I'm probably missing something, but everytime I add an album is there a way to add it on its own rather than scanning everything?

 It only takes a few minutes ATM, fast computer/70GB collection, but its ever increasing. It'll soon take 5 minuites, then 10...._

 

*Edited for clarity*

 It took me a while to figure this out.

 If you move files to a sub folder of where you have the foobar library looking, all you need to do is add those files to a playlist in foobar and they'll be added to the library.

 One caveat is the playlist tree will need to be refreshed to see the new music, so make sure to do that before deciding your new music isn't in your library. I'm not sure but I imagine the browser plugin would need to be refeshed too.

 And another way to add music to the library...

 This is my "workflow" of going about putting new downloads into my collection, as opposed to what I've written above. I have all downloads come into "c:\downloads". If I want to keep an album, i.e. I want to move the music to my music collection I do the following:
add the album to a playlist
select the files
right click
file operations, move/rename files

 After moving the files to a place that the foobar library is configured for, the files will be in the library. Note that doing this won't move album art, playlist files, or sfv files.


----------



## HiFiRE

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shuy* 
_the problem still persists, i dont understand where foobar is getting the album info from if not from the tags!

 furthermore, my music is neatly put in folders arranged as such:

 c:\... \artist\album\(mp3s)_

 

If that is the case, clicking edit, sort, sort by file path, should do the trick.


----------



## HiFiRE

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *morose-* 
_Now, I have all of my music recorded at 1411 kbps on a 500 GB hard drive. Presently, foobar doesn't seem to recognize artist disctinctions. Is this a problem with the root file, or a problem with foobar?_

 

Maybe foobar doesn't like the tags in your files? I find foobar can be picky about tags. What codec and tag format are you using?


----------



## shuy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiFiRE* 
_If that is the case, clicking edit, sort, sort by file path, should do the trick._

 

the sorting's fine. but i can't get the album-mode column to look like how it should.







 1st column is album, 2nd column is album mode, 3rd column is title & length.

 for say the green part, why doesn't it first put the artist name, then the album name? it just lists how it's encoded.

 for the red part, everything's fine. BUT how did foobar know all this when it's not in the mp3 tags, as shown by the empty album column on the left????

 i've manually filled in the album tag to ALL my mp3s, which almost killed me. and the problem still exists!! grrrrrrrr!!!


----------



## HiFiRE

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shuy* 
_the sorting's fine. but i can't get the album-mode column to look like how it should.






 1st column is album, 2nd column is album mode, 3rd column is title & length.

 for say the green part, why doesn't it first put the artist name, then the album name? it just lists how it's encoded.

 for the red part, everything's fine. BUT how did foobar know all this when it's not in the mp3 tags, as shown by the empty album column on the left????

 i've manually filled in the album tag to ALL my mp3s, which almost killed me. and the problem still exists!! grrrrrrrr!!!_

 

The columns ui configuration "Navigator" uses track numbers to decide how to display a song. It looks like you don't have a tracknumber column and you have an album column which isn't possible without modifying navigator, i think. This is maybe why you're having problems.

 Navigator does some guessing based on the file's path to figure out track number and album and such. Foobar is pretty picky about tags.


----------



## HiFiRE

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shuy* 
_sorry for the n00b question, i'm new to this foobar beautifying business.

 how do i add playlists to the left column? i have .fpl files, but i don't know to get them listed there!

 thanks..._

 

The only way I can find to put playlists into the playlist tree is to drag and drop it from windows explorer into the playlist tree.


----------



## shuy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiFiRE* 
_The columns ui configuration "Navigator" uses track numbers to decide how to display a song. It looks like you don't have a tracknumber column and you have an album column which isn't possible without modifying navigator, i think. This is maybe why you're having problems.

 Navigator does some guessing based on the file's path to figure out track number and album and such. Foobar is pretty picky about tags._

 

thanks for reply!

 yes, i did add the album column to see which songs weren't tagged, so i could manually tag all of em. i've since taken that column out. situation's the same, but if navigator uses track number to determine its display, then there's my problem.

 is there any way to teach navigator to do it another way? as u can see, i don't have full albums as i delete the songs i don't like. if not, is there any way just to display artist name alone? in default artist column, the artist name gets repeated every line, while i prefer just 1 line at the top for the list of songs by that artist.


----------



## h-man

Hi, 

 just caught up with this awesome thread, and I just wanted to thank the OP for making foobar2k understandable and useable by us non-experts! I am now able to enjoy flac files through my laptop as well!


----------



## HiFiRE

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shuy* 
_thanks for reply!

 yes, i did add the album column to see which songs weren't tagged, so i could manually tag all of em. i've since taken that column out. situation's the same, but if navigator uses track number to determine its display, then there's my problem.

 is there any way to teach navigator to do it another way? as u can see, i don't have full albums as i delete the songs i don't like. if not, is there any way just to display artist name alone? in default artist column, the artist name gets repeated every line, while i prefer just 1 line at the top for the list of songs by that artist._

 

Navigator in album mode does expect full albums. However, Navigator has two display modes, album mode and singles mode. Try it out.

Click file->preferences->display->Columns UI
Make sure you're on the main tab and click the import button.
Make your way into the components folder. If you extracted the navigator columns ui configuration here there should be a folder called navigator something. Go in there and open the file that says singlemode.


----------



## shuy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiFiRE* 
_Navigator in album mode does expect full albums. However, Navigator has two display modes, album mode and singles mode. Try it out.

Click file->preferences->display->Columns UI
Make sure you're on the main tab and click the import button.
Make your way into the components folder. If you extracted the navigator columns ui configuration here there should be a folder called navigator something. Go in there and open the file that says singlemode.
_

 

that's helped alot, though it still repeats the artist n album every line, its alot better than the previous display.

 thanks!


----------



## Max Minimum

Hmm, maybe I'm just not seeing it, but is there a dll to make 9.2 handle wma files? I have a LOT of wma lossless files.


----------



## Rempert

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Max Minimum* 
_Hmm, maybe I'm just not seeing it, but is there a dll to make 9.2 handle wma files? I have a LOT of wma lossless files._

 

There isn't one, because it isn't necessary. Native WMA support was added starting in 0.9.1.


----------



## Max Minimum

Ah, great! Thanks for the info!


----------



## Max Minimum

One last thing to work out and I'll have it the way I want it, and will post my fcs. The last snag is that it doesn't seem to always handle vbr formatted files correctly. I get most of my vbr's, which probably average about 200 kbps, displaying in the Quality column as 32, 64 and 96 kbps, so the song lengths are wrong, too. I suppose it's doing some calculations, and when one is off, so's the other. Strangely enough, though, in the system tray the bitrate is correct, but the track length is still wrong. Any idea how to remedy this?


----------



## ComfyCan

Just a bump since basic Foobar config questions are coming again; This is the best thread I know of to show people how to set up a decent GUI in Foobar 2k. 

 (*Renewed Plea for stickie*)


----------



## phergus_25

What are some of the plug ins that work with 9.2 and the ones that dont? Im trying ot configure but itsnot going too well.


----------



## acedriver

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *phergus_25* 
_What are some of the plug ins that work with 9.2 and the ones that dont? Im trying ot configure but itsnot going too well.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

refer to this thread

http://www.hydrogenaudio.org/forums/...howtopic=42730


----------



## phergus_25

thanks


----------



## izquierdaste

Does anyone know if it is still possible to get the ssrc resampler for v9.2?

 Thanks a lot,
 Brian


----------



## acedriver

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *izquierdaste* 
_Does anyone know if it is still possible to get the ssrc resampler for v9.2?

 Thanks a lot,
 Brian_

 

SSRC: http://otachan.com/foo_dsp_ssrc.html
 SRC: http://www.mega-nerd.com/SRC/fb2k.html


----------



## izquierdaste

Thanks a lot my friend!!!

 Brian


----------



## wjat

someone on a different forum i visit posted this pre-configured version of fubar with a bunch of plugins already on it. the guy had gotten it off of a reliable private torrent, heres what they said about it:

  Quote:


 Nobody wants to spend 3hrs locating plugins and writing crazy code in order to make the world's greatest audio application actually tolerable to look at and use. Some crazy Russian has done it all for us! (please ignore the fact that the installer is in Russian)

http://img463.imageshack.us/img463/6...titled0da1.png

 Foobar2000 highlights include:
 1) Audio formats supported: MP1, MP2, MP3, MP4, MPC, AAC, Ogg Vorbis, FLAC / Ogg FLAC, WavPack, WAV, AIFF, AU, SND, CDDA, and more!
 2) Easy right-click file format conversion
 3) Full unicode support.
 4) Advanced tagging capabilities.
 5) ReplayGain support - both playback and calculation.
 6) Customizable keyboard shortcuts.
 7) Tabbed playlists.
 Cool Gapless playback
 9) MP3/CUE support
 10) Low memory usage
 11) Audioscrobbler plugin support
 12) iPod support
 13) Audiophile-approved! winkz @ u boi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Highlights of this particular pack include:
 1) The ability to play DTS files (which is rare and "illegal")
 2) The ability to play the contents of RAR/ZIP files
 3) You can change a song's rating by selecting it and typing Ctrl+ and Ctrl-
 4) Sortable rating column
 5) Quicksearch Panel
 6) Album art display 
 

*nevermind*


----------



## Patu

I have a few questions. 

 1. What do I have to add into the track info panel's formatting string so that it will follow my cursor all the time? Now it only shows info of the track which is playing. 

 I would also like foobar to follow cursor all the time. So if I have one track playing on playlist A then if I select other track from playlist B I would like it to play next. Now it plays the next track on playlist A.

 2. Where can I get custom buttons for 0.9.3?

 3. Where can I get history panel for 0.9.3?


----------



## rabidmoose171

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wjat* 
_someone on a different forum i visit posted this pre-configured version of fubar with a bunch of plugins already on it. the guy had gotten it off of a reliable private torrent, heres what they said about it:



*nevermind*_

 


 Did this have a link to the installer?


----------



## acedriver

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patu* 
_I have a few questions. 

 1. What do I have to add into the track info panel's formatting string so that it will follow my cursor all the time? Now it only shows info of the track which is playing. _

 

double-click the panel

  Quote:


 I would also like foobar to follow cursor all the time. So if I have one track playing on playlist A then if I select other track from playlist B I would like it to play next. Now it plays the next track on playlist A. 
 

Playback > Playback follows cursor

  Quote:


 2. Where can I get custom buttons for 0.9.3? 
 

http://www.hydrogenaudio.org/forums/...howtopic=35270


----------



## Dead Ghost

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wjat* 
_someone on a different forum i visit posted this pre-configured version of fubar with a bunch of plugins already on it. the guy had gotten it off of a reliable private torrent, heres what they said about it:



*nevermind*_

 

Can you pls post the link to the installer?

 and ontopic: why the hell is so hard to customize foobar??


----------



## HiFiRE

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dead Ghost* 
_Can you pls post the link to the installer?

 and ontopic: why the hell is so hard to customize foobar??
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Because all the things you customize are made by 3rd party developers, for fun.


----------



## Patu

Thanks for the tips acedriver. I think my 0.9.3 config is pretty much done now. Of course I didn't make it myself from the beginning. I used these instructions and configs and modified it to match my preferences.


----------



## xenithon

Hi all. I used the instructions on the first page and things are looking fantastic! Just one thing I wanted to sort out:

 I have a primary Music folder, which in turn has folders for each artist and subfolders with albums. For example:

 Music
 Music\Anna Nalick
 Music\Anna Nalick\Anna Nalick - Wreck Of The Day
 Music\Anna Nalick\Anna Nalick - Wreck Of The Day\Filename

 I want the playlist tree to sort it like this too but cannot get it to do so. The only time I can see them sorted like this is if I go to Media Library --> Album View and sort by Directory Structure. But I can only save it as an fpl and the playlist tree want fps files. Is there any way to get the playlist tree like that?

 Thanks,
 X


----------



## HiFiRE

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *xenithon* 
_Hi all. I used the instructions on the first page and things are looking fantastic! Just one thing I wanted to sort out:

 I have a primary Music folder, which in turn has folders for each artist and subfolders with albums. For example:

 Music
 Music\Anna Nalick
 Music\Anna Nalick\Anna Nalick - Wreck Of The Day
 Music\Anna Nalick\Anna Nalick - Wreck Of The Day\Filename

 I want the playlist tree to sort it like this too but cannot get it to do so. The only time I can see them sorted like this is if I go to Media Library --> Album View and sort by Directory Structure. But I can only save it as an fpl and the playlist tree want fps files. Is there any way to get the playlist tree like that?

 Thanks,
 X_

 

The playlist tree doesn't sort at all or it sorts it another way?


----------



## xenithon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiFiRE* 
_The playlist tree doesn't sort at all or it sorts it another way?_

 

Nope it lists them per-artist or per-artist-per-album. That wreaks havoc when it come to the numerous various artist and liveset albums I have.


----------



## HiFiRE

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *xenithon* 
_Nope it lists them per-artist or per-artist-per-album. That wreaks havoc when it come to the numerous various artist and liveset albums I have._

 

To have a tree made based on your file structure you're going to need to use a custom query and have some consistency in how your albums are organized.

 To add a custom query:

Click Library Meny->Playlist Tree->Root->New Query
Check Sort by display name after populating
Change Format (*see below)
Change Label to something meaningful
Click OK

 *I have my files organized like so: "Artist\Year. Album\##. Title". My files are 2 folders deep so I would use the format: $directory(%path%,2)|$directory(%path%)|%filename%

 You seem to have your files two folders deep too, try that out.


----------



## fustercluck

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dead Ghost* 
_Can you pls post the link to the installer?

 and ontopic: why the hell is so hard to customize foobar??
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yeah i can't believe it. After spending about 2 hours trying to configure Foobar, I want kill myslef, but first, kill everyone involved in Foobar. It's really as if everyone is trying to do their best to make it as difficult as possible to customize foobar. I just wanted to give Foobar a chance, but it's such an incredibly huge pain in the arse to customize. Everyone is horrible at explaining how to do it, and it's like they don't want you to know how to customize it. Foobar is bar far the most un-user friendly program of all time. It's just astonishing how complicated it is to try and customize it.

 Hydrogen audio is the place to get all the answers, but they won't send an activation email of course, just like every forum. Even if they did, i wouldn't be able to post for 5 days there because of some idiotic rule of not being able to use a free email provider, including Gmail.


----------



## warrior05

i agree with you in regards to the difficulties of foobar but up to a point. if you follow the op's instructions that started this thread you can get something useable pretty quickly. that's what i did and i was going within 15 minutes. if you want to get fancy like some of the screenshots you see then it does become pretty involved. but what do you expect from open source? i like it because it has minimal system overhead and provides easy kernel streaming via asio.

 i got into customizing foobar and did have some long boughts with it trying to configure it. i got into some of the coding but stopped when i realized i really didn't need to make it so fancy. so i built myself a relatively stripped down interface that does all that i need and saved myself a bunch of headaches.

 yes, you can drive yourself crazy with foobar but you don't need to i guess is my point.

 sorry it didn't work out for you.


----------



## FasterThanEver

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fustercluck* 
_Yeah i can't believe it. After spending about 2 hours trying to configure Foobar, I want kill myslef, but first, kill everyone involved in Foobar. It's really as if everyone is trying to do their best to make it as difficult as possible to customize foobar. I just wanted to give Foobar a chance, but it's such an incredibly huge pain in the arse to customize. Everyone is horrible at explaining how to do it, and it's like they don't want you to know how to customize it. Foobar is bar far the most un-user friendly program of all time. It's just astonishing how complicated it is to try and customize it._

 

Like you, I decided that life is too short for such a waste of time.

 I'm using J. River Media Center 11 to rip CDs(securely), tag music files and play music. It FULLY supports using tags such as Composer and Conductor, allows custom tags, and provides a flexible database including database only fields (not associated with tags.) It costs $ 40 but for me, it is worth the cost.

 It is straightforward to define the browser panes you want (to select a specific Artist or Album) and to define more than one such view scheme.

 I'm sure that Foobar2000 is fine for people who get over the hurdle. I don't see the need for the hurdle.

 Bill


----------



## Zenja

I actually like the pretty much default Columns UI. Artist, Title, Album, Bitrate, Length, and Year, and then the playlists on the side. Set the background to alternating dark greys, and it's good to go. It doesn't look the prettiest but it has all the functionality and it's practical.


----------



## Bones13

Foobar is an aquired taste to be sure.

 This is a hobby, and I enjoy poking about, reading folks impressions, trying some snippets of code here and there. It is amazing to me the detail different users go to to obtain a particular look or function.

 Foobar is all done by folks for free, and it allows many configurations, and addons, all which change over time.

 I also like it because it is a low footprint music player that will play music behind pretty much anything else I want to do on the computer.

 I just pretty much the stuff at the beginning here, Columns UI, Explorer, Track Info, Album art, and I play with the different color schemes, either imported, or made up by me. Got some new buttons a couple of days ago. Messy to learn the use, but they are pretty.

 If you like to tinker, its great. If you want a set it up once, and let it run, it will do that, perhaps not so pretty, but it will work with just the one download.


----------



## Jahn

oh lord i'm scared.

 itunes 7 just totally FUBARed my tunes. total stutter. i think it's quicktime's fault. so instead i'm running ASIO out of foobar2000. it works, but the GUI is horrible. i looked at that "tie the backend of itunes to foobar" program, but of course it's for itunes 6 since itunes 7 just came out, and it won't work. how will i live? it's so easy to just rip, make playlists, put stuff on the ipod, all through itunes, i don't wanna make it harder on myself!

 the REAL answer of course is to get quicktime up and running on my comp. but it totally stutters on vids and music, but all other programs play vids an music just fine. argh. i tried all the fixes suggested everywhere on the web, no go.


----------



## warrior05

i wonder if QuickTime Alternative (google "quicktime alternative") would help? it's what i use and i've never had a problem with it. it also helps keep any apple software off of my pc.


----------



## okay_player

I followed HiFire's guide and got things looking pretty respectable (read; the same as his), but one thing I don't like is the Comment field. I have a fair number of mp3's with either random jibberish, hex code, or insults written into the comments. Instead of going through all my tags, can I just choose not to display them?
 Here's a screenshot if you're not sure what I'm talking about...






 I maintain I am not a sucker.


----------



## nelamvr6

Many thanks for the guide!

 I too would love to simply choose not to display comments. I looked into the "Album Mode" settings in the "Playlist View" options menu, since the comments are displayed in that column, but I can't find any mention of "comments".

 Is there a simple solution?

 Thanks.


----------



## Bones13

You should find reference to the comment in one of the strings in "Title Formatting" (Preferences - Display - Title Formatting)

 I tend to try different command strings as I run across them, not actually editing them myself, so I can not be much help specifically.


----------



## nelamvr6

OK, I found it.

 It's under Preferences > Display > Columns UI > Playlist View

 You have to select the "Columns" tab, then select "Album-Mode" in the list of columns. Then select the "Display" tab. Scroll down in the dialog box about half way and you'll find a "Comments" section.

 Start remming things out by adding a double slash (//) to the beginning of each line. As you add the slashes, the text will be moved over, so be careful to start at the beginning and do one line at a time.

 Just be careful, at the very end there is a single close parentheses that you can't rem out. If you do you will not only get rid of the comments, but also the Album info.


----------



## Distroyed

Nice job updating this to 0.9. So many things changed and were broken, I have yet to upgrade since I have things just right in 0.8.

 I would make one recommendation - avoid using the foobar library and just use a good file explorer to open music (e.g., directory opus). It's much more efficient and will make foobar load 10x faster and use less resources.


----------



## nelamvr6

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Distroyed* 
_Nice job updating this to 0.9. So many things changed and were broken, I have yet to upgrade since I have things just right in 0.8.

 I would make one recommendation - avoid using the foobar library and just use a good file explorer to open music (e.g., directory opus). It's much more efficient and will make foobar load 10x faster and use less resources._

 


 That would work well for playing one track at a time, but how would I use this to play multiple files?.

 Right now I just open Fb2k, select "Shuffle (Tracks)", mash play and I have hours of music. Is there a way to make Directory Opus do that?


----------



## HiFiRE

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Distroyed* 
_I would make one recommendation - avoid using the foobar library and just use a good file explorer to open music (e.g., directory opus). It's much more efficient and will make foobar load 10x faster and use less resources._

 

If you use a file browser instead of the foobar library, foobar has to read tags from songs (from the disk) everytime songs are added to a playlist which is much slower than reading tags from a database (from memory). This can take minutes with a large number of files and is an annoyance with a small number of files.


----------



## Distroyed

I suppose I should modify my recommendation.

 For those who have very large and structurally organized collections, avoid the foobar library. One can very easily right click on an entire folder structure and load everything in foobar, which one can then use the "shuffle" feature if desired. In part it could also depend on the persons playing style as well. I do a lot of jumping around which really does require a full-blown browser. If one is the type that loads a bunch of songs one can safely assume one will be in the mood for and can then forget about their music, maybe the library feature will work sufficiently well. Those with constantly changing collections will probably find the library a nuisance to maintain as well.


----------



## m8o

Quote:


 RE: My guide to making foobar pretty (usable). 
 

* YEA! Thank You * Got me past my one hurdle. How do I unpack that file with the "7" in the extension.


----------



## nysulli

hit the link for that file again, they supply a link to the program needed to uncompress the file


----------



## m8o

I got it now. Kick'n with all the folder add-ins and it's great. Configurability is exceptional. Figured out where to resample to get ASIO to work, so kick'n that too now (what's better anyway, ASIO or Kernel drivers?). 

 Where's this program been all my life...?!


----------



## HiFiRE

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *m8o* 
_I got it now. Kick'n with all the folder add-ins and it's great. Configurability is exceptional. Figured out where to resample to get ASIO to work, so kick'n that too now (what's better anyway, ASIO or Kernel drivers?). 

 Where's this program been all my life...?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

ASIO vs Kernel Streaming vs DirectSound is a subject of heated subjective debate. Use whatever sounds better to you.


----------



## HiFiRE

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Distroyed* 
_Those with constantly changing collections will probably find the library a nuisance to maintain as well._

 

Here are a couple things I wish I had known earlier about the library.

 1. You don't have to rescan the whole library every time you add music to your library. If you add tracks to a playlist in foobar, and those tracks are in a folder the foobar library monitors but not in the foobar library, they are automatically added to the foobar library. I think I explained this somewhere else in the thread, but it's probably burried now. What I like to do when I have new music is put those files in a playlist, fix any tags if needed, then use the move/rename feature in foobar to move the files into my library. If you move the files to a folder the foobar library monitors, they are added to the foobar library.

 2. If you want to remove files that you deleted from the library, put those files into a foobar playlist then click the edit menu->remove dead items. This removes missing files from the library.


----------



## aaroncort

I'm having trouble figuring out how to make my music library in the same window as my playlist. As it is now my library only appears as a pop up seperate window which i find to be anoying. In the picture on the first page of this post his album library is to the left of his playlist in the same window. How do i set this up? Thanks, Aaron.


----------



## m8o

1) Install all the plug-ins the original poster links to (you know you have to shut down adn restart it I assume)
 2) select "Columns UI" for the display interface
 3) go into Columns UI >> Layout
 4) and make the UI tree look like what he shows you in the image. 

 Works fantabulous. I've branched out and set it up how I like it.

 Only wish there was a 'video plug-in', as I have AAC iPod videos in my library, so can't 'watch' them (can hear them).


----------



## acedriver

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *aaroncort* 
_I'm having trouble figuring out how to make my music library in the same window as my playlist. As it is now my library only appears as a pop up seperate window which i find to be anoying. In the picture on the first page of this post his album library is to the left of his playlist in the same window. How do i set this up? Thanks, Aaron._

 

If you're using Columns UI, download Album List Panel, and add it to your layout. You can even stack em' (put em' in tabs) by using tabbed panel stack

 example:

*layout* (stacking playlist switcher and album list panel)




*screenshot*


----------



## acedriver

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *m8o* 
_Only wish there was a 'video plug-in', as I have AAC iPod videos in my library, so can't 'watch' them (can hear them)._

 

it's an *audio player*, not a media player


----------



## aaroncort

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *acedriver* 
_If you're using Columns UI, download Album List Panel, and add it to your layout. You can even stack em' (put em' in tabs) by using tabbed panel stack

 example:

*layout* (stacking playlist switcher and album list panel)




*screenshot*


_

 

I think I fooed up somewere. My prefrences looks nothing like that. I'll start over from the begining and see if i can follow the rules better this time. Thanks though.


----------



## J-Pak

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Distroyed* 
_Nice job updating this to 0.9. So many things changed and were broken, I have yet to upgrade since I have things just right in 0.8.

 I would make one recommendation - avoid using the foobar library and just use a good file explorer to open music (e.g., directory opus). It's much more efficient and will make foobar load 10x faster and use less resources._

 

Whats the name of the directory opus plugin? Thanks


----------



## aaroncort

answered my own question.


----------



## aaroncort

Sweet fancy moses i figured it out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I didn't know that i had to right click and add all of that stuff. I assumed that it would all be there since it didn't tell me the steps i had to do. I thought I had installed something incorrectly and had to figure that out before I went on. 


 Now that I know how to do this much it really makes me understand why I see so much posted on this little program here. It's amazing. I really want to learn more about it and how to costomize. I think I have found a fun hobby to help get through the winter. I'm going to do a google search for some more forrums about this. Thanks for all the help though!


----------



## J-Pak

Is there a plugin that will automatically download album art?


----------



## adeut85

First off I have to thank HiFire for help with the beautification
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Unfortunately I am having a problem that nobody else has seemed to encounter yet. I set up everything (seemingly) exactly the way hifire did it. My player looks the same and everything but for some reason any other programs I have running behind foobar (gaim, firefox) and my desktop icons flicker every couple seconds now when foobar is also in view. When I minimize foobar the flickering goes away. I am thoroughly perplexed. I have reverted back to vanilla foobar for now but would like to get the pretty way working 100%. Appreciate the help.

 edit: I notice now that it seems only my desktop icons and GAIM flicker. I just closed foobar and a warning popped up that said "metadb_handle leaks: 1 objects". Then a window popped up with the title Microsoft Visual C++ Runtime Library that said "Runtime Error! Program: C:\Program Files\foobar2000\foobar2000.exe R6025 - pure virtual function call"


----------



## acedriver

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *aaroncort* 
_Now that I know how to do this much it really makes me understand why I see so much posted on this little program here. It's amazing. I really want to learn more about it and how to costomize. I think I have found a fun hobby to help get through the winter. I'm going to do a google search for some more forrums about this. Thanks for all the help though!_

 

Congrats on the new hobby 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 One of the best place to start is the official forum, http://www.hydrogenaudio.org/forums/...p?showforum=28


----------



## adeut85

In an update from before I seem to have pinpointed the source of my problems in the foo_uie_albumart version 0.2.4.1 which was just added on September 18. I would suggest to any new users wanted to update to avoid the current release of this and go with one of the archived versions.


----------



## acedriver

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *adeut85* 
_In an update from before I seem to have pinpointed the source of my problems in the foo_uie_albumart version 0.2.4.1 which was just added on September 18. I would suggest to any new users wanted to update to avoid the current release of this and go with one of the archived versions._

 

the author uploaded a new build without changing the version number, try that.

 also, "metadb_handle leaks: 1 objects" warning usually come out when you use the unofficial playcount plugin. Using the official component (playback statistic) should fix this.


----------



## m8o

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *acedriver* 
_it's an *audio player*, not a media player_

 

 ...i'm sure that a plug-in could play the stream in a panel, just like the Album Art panel can show an image....


----------



## m8o

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *J-Pak* 
_Is there a plugin that will automatically download album art?_

 

 It's not as slick as other players. The image has to be in the folder with the music or something like that.


----------



## adeut85

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *acedriver* 
_the author uploaded a new build without changing the version number, try that.

 also, "metadb_handle leaks: 1 objects" warning usually come out when you use the unofficial playcount plugin. Using the official component (playback statistic) should fix this._

 

This version of album art is still unstable for me but better than the one I had. I'm not getting the metadb_handle leaks warning anymore so I think I am happy with my setup for now.


----------



## HiFiRE

I've updated the guide to include the following excerpt.

  Quote:


 For the adventurous, you can see far more impressive things people are doing with foobar here and here.

Here is another guide I have found based on the new and very popular single column playlist plugin.


----------



## ZenFountain

wow thanks so much for the guide! just started migrating from winamp to foobar, like most probably I had not a clue where even start to unlock the potential of foobar.


----------



## Twinkies

My FOOBAR based on TOOLej's


----------



## apple_tree

Hi all..
 I have problem to change the button. I have downloaded new button and when I replace the old button, the new button didnt show up. It just dissapear. How I want to put the new button correctly?


----------



## HiFiRE

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *apple_tree* 
_Hi all..
 I have problem to change the button. I have downloaded new button and when I replace the old button, the new button didnt show up. It just dissapear. How I want to put the new button correctly?_

 

Are you using a fcb file for the buttons? I have not tried to change the buttons but I think you right click the buttons, choose customize, click tools then load from file.


----------



## apple_tree

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiFiRE* 
_Are you using a fcb file for the buttons? I have not tried to change the buttons but I think you right click the buttons, choose customize, click tools then load from file._

 

Yup. I used the fcb file and I did just like you say but the button didnt show up.


----------



## Riboge

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *apple_tree* 
_Hi all..
 I have problem to change the button. I have downloaded new button and when I replace the old button, the new button didnt show up. It just dissapear. How I want to put the new button correctly?_

 

I had the same experience. The .fcb files install png images of buttons. I found that converting these button images to bmp solves the problem. Apparently either foobar or windows(xp) can't use pngs for buttons despite all indications to the contrary or there is some other unidentified factor.


----------



## apple_tree

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Riboge* 
_I had the same experience. The .fcb files install png images of buttons. I found that converting these button images to bmp solves the problem. Apparently either foobar or windows(xp) can't use pngs for buttons despite all indications to the contrary or there is some other unidentified factor._

 

So I must change the format to bmp to display the button?


----------



## smartins

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Twinkies* 
_


 My FOOBAR based on TOOLej's_

 

Can you tell me where to find more information on your foobar design mod? I searched this thread but could not find any post from "TOOLej".

 Thanks!


----------



## Land

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *smartins* 
_Can you tell me where to find more information on your foobar design mod? I searched this thread but could not find any post from "TOOLej".

 Thanks!_

 

It looks nice, I think I'm going to try it out for a while.

 Here is a link that might help you out:

http://www.hydrogenaudio.org/forums/...howtopic=46093.


----------



## Riboge

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *apple_tree* 
_So I must change the format to bmp to display the button?_

 

Yes. At least that is what worked for me. Go to the "image" folder and find the button images that were placed there as pngs. Convert them to bmps. Then you will need to install these one by one in "customize buttons".


----------



## HiFiRE

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *apple_tree* 
_So I must change the format to bmp to display the button?_

 

You need to install the libpng library to give png support to foobar.


----------



## smartins

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Land* 
_It looks nice, I think I'm going to try it out for a while.

 Here is a link that might help you out:

http://www.hydrogenaudio.org/forums/...howtopic=46093._

 

Thanks!


----------



## gamer539

How do I add color to my foobar? like the 1st post?


----------



## regal

One thing I recently discovered with Foobar is M4A codec files. To get these to work with Foobar you need the ALAC codec, very confusing but hopefully this post will help someone else.


----------



## agile_one

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gamer539* 
_How do I add color to my foobar? like the 1st post?_

 

Just go back and reread that first post. Everything you need, and how to do it is laid out there. Pay special attention to the "Make the Playlist Pretty" part.

 Please, do not take offense, but you could try being a bit less of a sponge - you'll be appreciated more, and get better help.

 Good luck - foobar can do about anything you want if you take the time to learn how.


----------



## dukpoki

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *acedriver* 
_If you're using Columns UI, download Album List Panel, and add it to your layout. You can even stack em' (put em' in tabs) by using tabbed panel stack

 example:

*layout* (stacking playlist switcher and album list panel)




*screenshot*


_

 

where did you get that track info mod?


----------



## SayNoToPistons

I bumped into a lil problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Right when it got up to here
 "Instructions

 Once you've extracted all your plugins, fire up foobar. If you downloaded and extracted foo_ui_columns correctly it should ask you something about changing interface. If it does choose Columns UI."

 I chose columns UI ... it saids i need windows service pack 1 + 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . i dont have it and i dont want to download it either. is there some other way i can use it?


----------



## HiFiRE

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SayNoToPistons* 
_I bumped into a lil problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Right when it got up to here
 "Instructions

 Once you've extracted all your plugins, fire up foobar. If you downloaded and extracted foo_ui_columns correctly it should ask you something about changing interface. If it does choose Columns UI."

 I chose columns UI ... it saids i need windows service pack 1 + 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . i dont have it and i dont want to download it either. is there some other way i can use it?_

 

I wouldn't hold your breath.


----------



## ap3rtis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SayNoToPistons* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I bumped into a lil problem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Right when it got up to here
 "Instructions

 Once you've extracted all your plugins, fire up foobar. If you downloaded and extracted foo_ui_columns correctly it should ask you something about changing interface. If it does choose Columns UI."

 I chose columns UI ... it saids i need windows service pack 1 + 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . i dont have it and i dont want to download it either. is there some other way i can use it?_

 

you may want to download that. We are up to SP2+ now, you're far behind. Doesn't SP2 have security fixes that people should have?


----------



## SayNoToPistons

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ap3rtis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_you may want to download that. We are up to SP2+ now, you're far behind. Doesn't SP2 have security fixes that people should have?_

 

I've never had problems keeping my windows the way it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Is there some other way to get around the SP1 instead of downloading SP2+??


----------



## m8o

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SayNoToPistons* 
_I've never had problems keeping my windows the way it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Is there some other way to get around the SP1 instead of downloading SP2+??_

 

 ...you don't keep Windows up to date? Why on earth would you be objectionable to Service Packs and Critical Updates? [!!!] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You sure you've accounted for all your harddrive space and processor time used? 

 Not updating NT is a good way to allow a "script kiddie" to use any one of several dozen different buffer overrun hacks to invade your system, install a set of hidden admin and ftp server tools, and use your machine as a IRC mirror for distribution of pirated software and movies. I've de-hacked many machines over the years that had active hacks running on them; both servers and workstations. One of the best places I saw 27 Gigs of French pirated movies hidden was within the "System Volume Information" directory. From your logged in session you can't look in there due to security restrictions. But a hacker's admin tool installed to run @ the SYSTEM account can.... clever script kiddie hackers!


----------



## Dominat0r

How did you get the track info like that, to show your bit rate and all


----------



## PDream

I'm willing to teach medium-level foobar users (people who know the basics but can't figure out some certain stuff, this is mainly about layout and looks) via MSN, AIM, ICQ, Jabber, or Yahoo.

 MSN: zaraki.san AT gmail DOT com
 AIM: ZarakiSan
 Jabber: ZarakiSan
 Yahoo: Zaraki_S
 ICQ: ZarakiSan

 Only up for a short while, I don't want to be flooded.

 Reason I'm doing this? Post 200!


----------



## Grogs

My current foobar:





 I'm pretty happy with it, not changed it in a month or two.


----------



## Dominat0r

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *acedriver* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you're using Columns UI, download Album List Panel, and add it to your layout. You can even stack em' (put em' in tabs) by using tabbed panel stack

 example:

*screenshot*


_

 


 Anyone know what track mod this is? i almost got foobar just where i want it. I just need to get the album art thing figured out (have it setup, jpg in folder, but keeps saying that it cant find the jpg in console).


----------



## SonicDawg

I am so tired of endlessly tweaking my foo. Now that I want to make a switch to the new version, I don't want to reconfigure everything again. Anyone's got a pretty well set up folder that I can share?


----------



## mtkversion

thank you for that nice detailed tutorial .. set up foobar to try it out .. works great with your instructions ..


----------



## Walie

does anyone know how to make foobar sort by album artist instead of just artist? i'm a foobar noob to the extreme


----------



## HiFiRE

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Walie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_does anyone know how to make foobar sort by album artist instead of just artist? i'm a foobar noob to the extreme_

 

If you want the Playlist Tree Panel to sort by album artist try this...:

 * Click Library menu->Playlist Tree->Root->New Query
 * Change the label to "Album Artist Sort" or whatever your liking is and replace the contents of the format box with the quoted text below:
 %albumartist%|%album%|$num(%tracknumber%,2). %title%
 * Check "sort by display name after populating"
 * Click OK


----------



## m8o

This thread and threads linked to from here has been a great help a few months back when I moved over to Foobar. Here's what I dub'd "Utilitarian":


 . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 (Click the thumbnail to expand & click "Get Original Uploaded Photo" under the pic for the full rez version.)

 p.s. just put the whole left column on the right, and moved the album art to the top and like it more now. Foobar is one slick progie! And let's not forget all those clever plug-in programmers!


----------



## J-Pak

Using the latest albumart plugin is there a way to display a standard image if there is no folder.jpg in my directory? Thanks

 edit: cool .9.4.1 is out


----------



## m8o

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *J-Pak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Using the latest albumart plugin is there a way to display a standard image if there is no folder.jpg in my directory? Thanks
 edit: cool .9.4.1 is out_

 

The --components\default.* line in the text area for the source does that. Put an image in your Foobar components directory named default.gif or default.jpg and you got it.


----------



## HiFiRE

I updated the post to link to a modification of the Navigator columns ui config that should work with the current foobar/columns ui.

http://www.hydrogenaudio.org/forums/...dpost&p=463403

 click "download my modification of Navigator"

 Edit: 

 Also updated some dead links and linked to a video tutorial.


----------



## J-Pak

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *m8o* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The --components\default.* line in the text area for the source does that. Put an image in your Foobar components directory named default.gif or default.jpg and you got it._

 

I missed this the first time, thank you very much! Works like a charm.


----------



## Smasha

Great guide man.

 I can't get the album art component to work.

 P.S.-just figured it out LOL.


 Thanks again-this is awesome.


----------



## Packgrog

Ooo! Thanks to the recent thread bumpers! I didn't know about this, and the butt-ugly, hard-to-follow layout of Foobar2000 is the single biggest reason I haven't bothered with it yet. Maybe it's time to give it a try...


----------



## Smasha

Love this component plugin.

http://www.maroonspoon.com/foo_prettypop/


----------



## Smasha

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *m8o* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This thread and threads linked to from here has been a great help a few months back when I moved over to Foobar. Here's what I dub'd "Utilitarian":


 . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 (Click the thumbnail to expand & click "Get Original Uploaded Photo" under the pic for the full rez version.)

 p.s. just put the whole left column on the right, and moved the album art to the top and like it more now. Foobar is one slick progie! And let's not forget all those clever plug-in programmers!_

 

I copied the info in your ui settings but I have three empty browser windows(no artist ,album and such)
 How do I do this?


----------



## laxx

Hey, for those of you that have bitrate displaying in Home Stereo Display, I have a question for you guys.

 I have it under my //Per Second and it works perfectly fine for VBR mp3's, but it's constant when playing a FLAC file. Is this how foobar works? or am I doing something wrong.


----------



## Smasha

Was enjoying foobar for a while then all the playlists went screwy and I couldn't see the album art -odear.

 Back to monkey media.

 Sounds clearer with the mad plugin too.


----------



## m8o

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Smasha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I copied the info in your ui settings but I have three empty browser windows(no artist ,album and such)
 How do I do this?_

 

 I guess it doesn't matter anymore mr. monkey media man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... but just in case anyway, or for the other readers, there's two things to do. 

 1) you initialze all the panels by clicking on each of the "Browser Panel" instances in the tree view, then click the "Configure" button, and select gener, artist, album for each of them.

 2) Genre won't show up the 1st time. Dunno why. I've re-tried in numerous times. You right-click the title bar and select Genre here too. It then shows up. After shutting down Foobar, it'll re-load on all subsequent starts of the app.

 Sometimes you also need to click the menu Library -> Refresh Browser Content to re-initialize everything.


----------



## cooperpwc

Wow, a whole other Foobar config thread. And this one comes with instructions! HIFIRE, I salute you. I wish that i had seen this a month ago. Then again it was kind of fun figuring out layout and components myself. (EDIT: I suppose that's a pathetic statement about my life - but it was actually fun.)

 Now can you teach us how to code? That would really put you in the pantheon of immortals.


----------



## Smasha

My Foobars foobared for good.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bits and pieces of files and playlists all over the place.


----------



## Smasha

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiFiRE* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Updated Jan 17, '07

 There was a time when I simply used Foobar2000 because of the neat factor. Much time has passed and now I have two real reasons to use it: replaygain and it's ability to rename/move files. Vanilla Foobar is ugly and clunky but with some tweaking I actually prefer its interface over Winamp and iTunes. 

 Getting started with Foobar proved to be a challenge for me and the steep learning curve deters many new users. This is a guide to help you make Foobar both attractive and functional (hopefully) quickly.

 Below is a screenshot of how I have Foobar set up. The aim of this guide is to help you get your Foobar looking something like this.






 [size=xx-large]Things to Download[/size]

 I won't put any links directly to files since they'll all be out of date shortly. Everything but foobar itself is optional.

 [size=x-large]The Player[/size]

Foobar2000

 [size=x-large]Plugins[/size]

 Plugins are extracted to the components folder which is located where ever it is that you installed foobar.

 [size=medium]Fancy Playlists[/size]

 Columns UI allows the foobar playlist to have columns and you need it if you want to add anything to the default foobar interface. Get it (the first link below). The second file is a configuration for Columns UI which I find to be pretty slick. It's a good starting point, I highly recommend it.

foo_ui_columns (you need 7zip to extract the files)
Modified Navigator Columns UI Configuration (click "download my modification of Navigator"). Save this to your foobar folder.

 [size=medium]Library Things[/size]

 I couldn't think of a better word than things, sorry. The library things are what you see on the left of the above foobar screenshot; the list of artists/albums. There are a few options for you here. In the screenshot I'm using the plugin called foo_playlist_tree, it uses the foobar library and is fast as a result. If you want something more iTunes/Winamp-esk then you'll want the plugin called foo_browser, it's more work to set up. If you don't want to use the foobar library and just want a list of folders/files you want foo_uie_explorer, it looks like the foo_playlist_tree plugin, it's much slower since it reads files off the disk. 

foo_playlist_tree (click DLL)
foo_uie_explorer
foo_browser (click DLL)

 [size=medium]Search[/size]

 If you want a way to search the library quickly without having to open a new dialog you have a few options. foo_playlist_tree includes a toolbar you can use. It just selects the first search result in the foo_playlist_tree panel (hitting enter will highlight the next search result). I prefer the toolbar plugin called foo_uie_quicksearch, it generates a playlist based on your search.

foo_uie_quicksearch.

 [size=medium]Album Art[/size]

Download this.

 [size=xx-large]Instructions[/size]

 Once you've extracted all your plugins, fire up foobar. If you downloaded and extracted foo_ui_columns correctly it should ask you something about changing interfaces. If it does, choose Columns UI. 

 [size=medium]Make the Playlist Pretty[/size]

Click file->preferences->display->Columns UI
Make sure you're on the main tab and click the import button.
Make your way into the foobar folder. The modified navigator columns ui configuration should be here, go ahead and select it.
The playlist won't look the way it does in my above screenshot for albums if the name of the playlist is default. To fix this create a new playlist or rename the default one. (right click the tabs above the playlist)

 Now you should have a basic level of foobar hotness.

 [size=medium]Add a Search Toolbar[/size]

 Just right click the toolbar area (where file, edit, view, etc... are) and click toolbars->Playlist Tree Search or Quick Search Toolbar.

 [size=medium]Adding Library Things and Album Art to Foobar's Layout[/size]

 If you want to use the foo_playlist_tree or foo_browser plugin we need to enable the library first.

Click file->preferences->media library
Click the add button and point foobar to where you store your music.
Click scan all.

 Now the fun part. 

Click file->preferences->display->columns ui
Click the layout tab

 Layouts are created by right clicking and such. You're smart, you can figure it out. If you want foobar to look like my first screen shot your layout will look like:






 Substitute Explorer Tree Panel (foo_uie_explorer) for Playlist Tree Panel (foo_playlist_tree) if that's your preference.

 If you want the Playlist Tree Panel to sort artists like "Doors, The" rather than "The Doors" follow these instructions:

Click Library menu->Playlist Tree->Root->New Query
Change the label to "Fancy Artist Sort" or whatever your liking is and replace the contents of the format box with the quoted text below:
Check "sort by display name after populating"
Click OK
Right Click some empty space in the Playlist Tree Panel->Select File
Type "playlisttree" or any filename you want and click save. (If you don't do this your settings will be wiped the next foobar restart)
If you want to remove the default "by artist" tree keep reading...
Left Click the tree where it says "by artist" (highlight "by artist")
Click Library->Playlist Tree->Selection->remove
If you want to remove the root of the tree keep reading...
Click File->preferences->Media Library->Playlist Tree Panel
Check "Hide Root"
Click Close.
If you want foobar to look more like iTunes, ie...






 The layout will look like:






 Notes:
Plugins won't be seen by foobar until it's restarted.
Any time you add something to the layout there's a caption above it. To get rid of the caption, right click it and uncheck show caption.
The foo_browser plugin won't work properly until you add it to the layout and then restart foobar.
If I haven't mentioned something it probably seemed obvious to be (because I already know it). Ask away and I'll add it to the guide.
 If you don't like something about the way a plugin behaves, you can probably change the behavior. Poke around in the preferences window.
Toolbars can be added to the Columns UI layout just like panels. For ultimate layout control you'll want to hide the toolbar all together (there's a setting to hide the toolbar in the Columns UI preferences on the main tab) and add what you want to the layout.
 
 [size=xx-large]Want to Know More?[/size]

 The place to look for plugins is this forum.

 There are a few places to find other playlist configurations. When foobar 0.9 came out it broke all plugins including Columns UI. I'm not sure but I'd guess that most old playlist configurations don't work either. Current configurations can be found, but are not limited to, here. I haven't looked at new ones since I found Navigator.

 For the adventurous, you can see far more impressive things people are doing with foobar here and here.

 I found a video tutorial based on the new and very popular single column playlist plugin. Scoll down and click "LINK VIDEO"._

 

I don't understqand the playlist tree./
 All I want is a list on the left showing artist and album.


----------



## HiFiRE

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Smasha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't understqand the playlist tree./
 All I want is a list on the left showing artist and album._

 

Did you manage to get the playlist tree panel in your layout?


----------



## Smasha

I copied your instructions but all I get is an album list and the confusing as hell browser tab .

 Not very intuitive at all.


----------



## HiFiRE

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Smasha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I copied your instructions but all I get is an album list and the confusing as hell browser tab .

 Not very intuitive at all._

 

Are you trying to use the playlist tree, album list or browser? Those are 3 different things. By browser tab do you mean layout tab? What does your columns ui layout look like now?

 The playlist tree is a third party plugin that can go on the left of your layout.
 The browser is a third party plugin that gives foobar an itunes browser style album selector.
 The album list is something that comes with foobar but cannot go on the left of your layout.

 Pick one of the above, you don't want to use more than one.


----------



## Smasha

I give up on this program.

 I'm gonna keep it pretty much stock-I'm using the single column component.

 I'm a dumbarse musician but I sure would love a nice browser.

http://www.hydrogenaudio.org/forums/...howtopic=49783

 The ones on this site look incredible.

 I just wish they made installers for us dumbarse types.


----------



## Dominat0r

Anyone find their crossfeed plugin doesnt work =(

 I notice that with Kind of Blue (Miles Davis) it really doesnt mix the sound, it still sounds like each instrument is on either side. Like Miles on the left, bass and others on the right...


----------



## HiFiRE

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HighLife* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone find their crossfeed plugin doesnt work =(

 I notice that with Kind of Blue (Miles Davis) it really doesnt mix the sound, it still sounds like each instrument is on either side. Like Miles on the left, bass and others on the right..._

 

If you're using this one, it's intended to be subtle. Maybe there are more aggressive ones out there?


----------



## Dominat0r

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiFiRE* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you're using this one, it's intended to be subtle. Maybe there are more aggressive ones out there?_

 

Yep, thats what im using...its very very very subtle then, cause i cant notice it at all...


----------



## caramelsoul

I pretty much followed your guide HighLife and am pleased with the results. The only thing i have added is new buttons and rearanged the layout a bit. The question i have is how do you get the MP3 info on the window header? Also i have tried to get the album and artist boxes coloured like the rest but am stumped. Can you shed any light?


----------



## HiFiRE

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *caramelsoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The question i have is how do you get the MP3 info on the window header?_

 

file> preferences> display> title formatting> main window title

  Quote:


 Also i have tried to get the album and artist boxes coloured like the rest but am stumped. 
 

if you're using the browser plugin, you set the colors in the browser plugin settings

 file> preferences> media library> browser> appearance


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HiFiRE* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you're using this one, it's intended to be subtle. Maybe there are more aggressive ones out there?_

 

I definitely hear the effect of that crossfeed. (Unlike my Bithead crossfeed which is invisible.) But if someone wants a more aggressive crossfeed, there is this. I don't really like it though.

 I want something programable like on Rockbox. The promised Aurator upgrade to the current crossfeed component will apparently provide that.


----------



## Smasha

How do you import the codes and images and buttons ?

 I want this proggy to work but it's so unintuitive.


----------



## Patu

Is there any plugin which would made it possible to browse the playlist by keyboard. So when I press B on my keyboard it'd take me to artists which start with letter B. Now if I want to search for something I have to open the separate search window. It isn't very handy.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is there any plugin which would made it possible to browse the playlist by keyboard. So when I press B on my keyboard it'd take me to artists which start with letter B. Now if I want to search for something I have to open the separate search window. It isn't very handy._

 

If you are looking at an entire playlist of your music, I don't know how to do this. I also have looked at most components and haven't seen anything that would make it possible.

 (That would be a big playlist!)

 However, if you are using the Album List Panel, and say you have it set to show Artists, unassigned keys will take you to that section of the panel. (I don't use it that way because I have so many direct one letter shortcuts: M-Mute, U-Undo, R-Redo, Q-Place in Queue etc.)


----------



## Patu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cooperpwc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_However, if you are using the Album List Panel, and say you have it set to show Artists, unassigned keys will take you to that section of the panel. (I don't use it that way because I have so many direct one letter shortcuts: M-Mute, U-Undo, R-Redo, Q-Place in Queue etc.)_

 

I just now discovered this queue possibility when you posted about your shortcuts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's quite handy. Can I see the list of queued tracks somehow?

 And yes I use playlists where I add my music, not album list panel. Maybe album list panel would be handier but I've got used to this system. 

 Like this.


----------



## m8o

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cooperpwc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you are looking at an entire playlist of your music, I don't know how to do this. I also have looked at most components and haven't seen anything that would make it possible.

 (That would be a big playlist!)

 However, if you are using the Album List Panel, and say you have it set to show Artists, unassigned keys will take you to that section of the panel. (I don't use it that way because I have so many direct one letter shortcuts: M-Mute, U-Undo, R-Redo, Q-Place in Queue etc.)_

 

Yep, the Browser Panel list does this....

 - I use one Browser for Genre, one for Artist, and one for Album. 
 - When I click "[All]" in the Genre panel, it displays all artists and albums in the others. 
 - I then click anywhere in the Artist panel and type the first few letters of the artist (quickly), and I'm taken right to it.
 - Once there, the Album panel is refreshed to show just that artist's albums.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just now discovered this queue possibility when you posted about your shortcuts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It's quite handy. Can I see the list of queued tracks somehow?_

 

You need the Queue Manager DLL. I found the current version to be buggy - the display of songs was sometimes incorrect - but an older version works well (as long as you aren't simultaneouly running the author's Foo_track_pos dll. That functionalirty was built into this older version.)

 Here is the link for the older version:
http://chron.visiondesigns.de/foobar...ager_0.2.1.zip

 It's a panel that you can add in Columns UI. The really handy thing is to program your mouse so that the middle button sends songs to it from your playlist. It makes browsing around and setting up a queue really nice. And it will suit your browsing preferences very well.

 I also like your preference for Camel! You don't come across that very often.


----------



## Patu

Thanks for that one cooperpwc. I added the Queue Manager and Quicksearch plugins. Quicksearch seems to be quite a good search plugin. 

 I tried to go for album list browsing once again but I noticed that my library doesn't update automatically when I add new albums. I have to rescan my whole library to be able to see the new albums I just added. Is there some way to make it update automatically?


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for that one cooperpwc. I added the Queue Manager and Quicksearch plugins. Quicksearch seems to be quite a good search plugin. 

 I tried to go for album list browsing once again but I noticed that my library doesn't update automatically when I add new albums. I have to rescan my whole library to be able to see the new albums I just added. Is there some way to make it update automatically?_

 

You can drag new files into your playlist from Explorer, click refresh tree and your media library is then updated to include the new files. You should still rescan maybe once every week or two to be completely safe.


----------



## Patu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cooperpwc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You can drag new files into your playlist from Explorer, click refresh tree and your media library is then updated to include the new files. You should still rescan maybe once every week or two to be completely safe._

 

Well that was my point, it doesn't refresh by pressing the "Refresh Tree" -button. I have to do the Scan process from preferences to be able to see the new albums. That's not very handy if I have to do it every time I add new albums. It's quite slow. 

 I use Explorer Tree plugin which updates automatically when I add new albums. It's easy to add new albums to my playlist through Explorer Tree. It's just that if Album list would update automatically then I wouldn't probably even need playlists and Explorer Tree.


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well that was my point, it doesn't refresh by pressing the "Refresh Tree" -button. I have to do the Scan process from preferences to be able to see the new albums. That's not very handy if I have to do it every time I add new albums. It's quite slow. 

 I use Explorer Tree plugin which updates automatically when I add new albums. It's easy to add new albums to my playlist through Explorer Tree. It's just that if Album list would update automatically then I wouldn't probably even need playlists and Explorer Tree._

 

The key point is that you have to drag the the files in first. Open Windows Explorer. Go the directory where the new files are, and drag and drop them into your playlist. You should now see them in your playlist. Now click Refresh Tree. It should work.

 Me I just rescan while I go the washroom.


----------



## Patu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cooperpwc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The key point is that you have to drag the the files in first. Open Windows Explorer. Go the directory where the new files are, and drag and drop them into your playlist. You should now see them in your playlist. Now click Refresh Tree. It should work.

 Me I just rescan while I go the washroom._

 

Ok. Well this makes it even harder than using separate playlists so maybe I'll just stick with them.


----------



## Smasha

Got rid of winamp due to it's bad sound quality.

 Reinstalled Foobar and components but I can't get your config to work.


 Can't see album art and when I click the artist tab on left,there is nothing below (I have already scanned my music files).


 I think Winamp is much better at the library stuff and foobar is better at the sound stuff.


----------



## Zanth

Thanks for the update to your original post. My foobar is looking pretty decent these days!


----------



## Smasha

Can someone give an installer version of this-I'm no tech head when it comes to this stuff


----------



## Smasha

I give up.


----------



## HiFiRE

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Smasha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I give up._

 

Is there an echo in here?


----------



## Dominat0r

Dont give up....keep with it...pay off is worth it.

 Dont be a fool, wrap your tool .....

 BTW, having problems deciding....KS or ASIO, ASIO is 16bit 48khz..KS i can go up to 24bit 192khz..but i dont see a point really...however, with KS, i get HELLA more volume compared to ASIO. I use a amp, so there is no point...but just wondering your thoughts guys...


----------



## Smasha

The file part of foobar sucks big time-flaky as termite imbedded wood.
 I can forgive that part of it cause it sounds great

 My rescan media library is greyed out. 


 I ripped a stereolab album but the files didn't go into their own folder like winamp does and because I can't rescan my media library,I can't see those songs


 Foobar-worst library component-best sq.


----------



## Smasha

The left side is all wrong.
 I followed the tutorial to the letter but can't fix it. 


 I'm a music lover not Einstein.


----------



## cooperpwc

Hey Smasha, you're giving Genesis a bad name. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Don't give up. When all else fails, steal someone's config. In fact they're there for the offering. And pay attention to the fine details. One mistake and it won't work. It's not an iPod - it doesn't self correct.

 Here's are a bunch of really nice ones. Be sure to download and install every required component to the Foobar Components directory. (Some require .net so pay attention to that too.) It's doable... Lose the intimidation factor and just build it one step at a time.

http://www.hydrogenaudio.org/forums/...howtopic=49783


----------



## jjhatfield

Hi Mods-

 Is there any chance we can give this a sticky? It is the best guide for the foobar newbie I have found on the internet. Also it is the only guide for the foobar newbie I have found on the internet! Hydrogen Audio is such an obtuse community. I mean no offense by that statement. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks!


----------



## HiFiRE

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Smasha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The left side is all wrong.
 I followed the tutorial to the letter but can't fix it. 


 I'm a music lover not Einstein._

 

Take a screen shot of how your foobar looks and the layout tab in your columns ui config. Post those screen shots to image bucket or something, maybe someone could help you then. Either that or ask more specific questions.


----------



## Canon

Thanks a lot for this thread. I'm thinking about trying Foobar a bit more. I'm planning to get an M-Audio Transit sometime so it's kind of cool to see that I'm able to make something functional. So far this is the closest i've been to accepting foobar as an option.


----------



## Zarathustra19

hey guys, hope I can get some help here. I'm attempting to customize my foobar interface in terms of colors and fonts and what not. I'm using the columnsui and album mode navigator. So far, I've been able to change the colors in my playlist tree and my playlist switcher, but in the actual playlist I'm only able to change the background color. I have a feeling that the navigator is causing the problem because I was able to change color in the playlist without it being used, but I want the look that album mode allows for. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## shoenberg3

Does anyone know how to make the parts marked with red, to turn into a different a color than white?


----------



## HiFiRE

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shoenberg3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does anyone know how to make the parts marked with red, to turn into a different a color than white? 



_

 

There is, but it's not possible using a columns ui layout. A new component has surfaced called panels ui which makes this possible. It's not very easy to use.


----------



## shoenberg3

If i drag tracks from an album to the single column playlist view, instead of listing the tracks by track number, it does it alphabetically. How do I change this?

 Thank you.


----------



## shoenberg3

Wondering if someone could help me on this?


----------



## fraseyboy

Sorry for the ressurect.

 Some of the links in the first post are dead... Can someone please reupload them? I just got back into Foobar and I want to make it useable..


----------



## LFC_SL

Hi

 Don't want to sound like an idiot... but when viewing music files on desktop or directory and you double click to play them, which makes foobar load... is there a setting to play files in a new playlist tab instead of existing tab? Just a small thing


----------



## acedriver

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LFC_SL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi

 Don't want to sound like an idiot... but when viewing music files on desktop or directory and you double click to play them, which makes foobar load... is there a setting to play files in a new playlist tab instead of existing tab? Just a small thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

load em' in a new playlist..

 pref > general > always send to playlist.. (give a name)


----------



## evident

can you update your navigator link?


----------



## _Robert_

I emailed slotos, the guy who posted the modified Navigator settings in the hydrogenaudio thread, re: reuploading his sendspace link. 
 Here is his reply: 
  Quote:


 I've reuploaded my Navigator Modifications on sharebee (Download links - Sharebee.com, the one and only online file hosting distribution service.). Archive contains the modification mentioned in my post and my WIP adaptation of Navigator Suite 2 alpha to NG Playlist ( ImageShack - Hosting :: 75418366hy5.jpg).

 Features for Navigator2:
 - ability to distinguish between single tracks and single tracked album through availability of album gain (toggleable, check in Globals and NG Playlist grouping) 
 - using value of %sort% field for grouping if available, made it to sort OCRemix game remixes in a nice way
 - can't remember anything significant ATM =)

 Todo:
 - toggleable "process TG only tracks as singles" 
 - clean up string a bit after "globals in NG grouping" is implemented
 - repair "theming" feature and update it to use %_back% etc

 Also daily plays and "played today" marker isn't working because new columns ui doesn't provide system date info ATM. Maybe I'll utilize cwb_hooks, but I'm still waiting for CUI update. 

 For now it's a bit messy but I can't move any further until musicmusic implements some features he has in todo list for Columns UI. Also I hope I'll be able to extend his todo list with some more requests, when the NG Playlist is out from alpha stage. 

 Anyway feel free to use, modify and share. The more creative people will use and modify Navigator the better it may become.


----------



## ap3rtis

unfortunately the browser plugins don't seem to work well with the new foobar. I keep getting runtime errors when trying to do anything with them. I really loved those, and I'm that close to replicating my old look. The other plugins seem ok though.


----------



## ProcessJunkie

Tonight is "setup your Foobar200 night" and i'm using this guide as a starting point. It's gonna be lots of fun.

 Thank you.


----------

